# Attention 352 owners!!!!!!!!!!



## ROLLACOSTA (Nov 29, 2006)

Whilst ordering some parts today from Vermeer UK,I spoke to a salesman regarding concerns I have with the machines exccesive vibration,he the saleman told me that in the next few weeks their will be a strangely named 'IK' kit available, god knows what it costs or consists of, this will apparently put right any vibration problems..

The salesman listed a whole load of vibration problems that i'd never heard of,radiater mounts cracking,engine mounting damage,cracking near the main bolt on or near the engine [no idea where that is].

I politely asked him if we were field testers for this machine... 

Their will be a new model 352 series2 thats what he called it, coming out soon,and I think he said their will be a new sc60tx very soon..


----------



## stumpy66 (Nov 29, 2006)

chill brother...i have heard of these things..suspect you are talking to a rubbish salesman.....or was it rayco.....

it things were that bad then they would have to roll out the improvements out to all 352 (vermeer) owners....if only we have a cohesive group to pressure them to do such a thing......


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Nov 29, 2006)

stumpy66 said:


> chill brother...i have heard of these things..suspect you are talking to a rubbish salesman.....or was it rayco.....
> 
> it things were that bad then they would have to roll out the improvements out to all 352 (vermeer) owners....if only we have a cohesive group to pressure them to do such a thing......



I was talking to a Vermeer/B-TRAC saleman,I don't really know what your talking about,all I know is their is a problem with vibration and thier is a modifaction kit coming soon,your machine and my machine haven't really done enough hours to cause many problems ,had we been flat out with over 300 hours we might be foaming at the mouth! don't think for a minute they will fix our machines up for free ,once your out of warrenty tough chit in their opinion. 

By the way I asked the saleswallah if he intended to inform ALL 352 owners about the mod kit ,he said I hadn't thought of that,and it might be a good idea..:bang:

I'm all for pressurising B-TRAC for a free mod instal,you might have something their,pressure of numbers that kind of thing.

Have any UK 352 owner got any problems with their machines?


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Nov 29, 2006)

I'd be interested to hear if this mod kit has been out in the States yet?


----------



## stumpy66 (Nov 30, 2006)

are these mods in addition to the mods seen at cirencester at b tracs stand?

shame that vermeer do not have input onto these forums...you would think that this was an ideal forum for them...

If this turned into a list of 352 owners, that could be useful when ringing them up...or writing letters.....


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Nov 30, 2006)

stumpy66 said:


> are these mods in addition to the mods seen at cirencester at b tracs stand?



These mods are for older model 352's,their for rectifying the vibration probs,according to the sales dude I spoke to,he said a 352 owner up north somewhere has had some serious cracking on engine mounts etc..


----------



## Liston (Nov 30, 2006)

*Any direct drive*

Hey Vermeer users
I know I've said it before BUT. Direct drive will always transper induced grinding vibration up the machine to weak points , It not rocket science.

A belt drive at the cutter wheel will take out the induced vibration on any make of grinder FACT.(Hydro drive will have the same affect)

This is why most ground engageing machines and mulchers have a belt or chain drive somewhere in the system.

Any mod kit to solve a vibration problem will only move the problem to another part of the machine over time.

Direct drive is used because it is simpler to manufacture because you dont need a person to set up the belts. a robot can fit a pre manufactured gear box drive.:bang: :bang: :bang: :bang: :bang: :bang: 
This is why the new price of the machine is cheaper.Cheap manufacturing.


----------



## stumpy66 (Nov 30, 2006)

there is belt drive in the 352......i still thing is folk using it on the fast setting which is only used for travelling...but the salesmen encorage you to go faster faster faster....a list of 352 owner would be a good start to pressure the to give us the definitive answers...


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Dec 3, 2006)

stumpy66 said:


> there is belt drive in the 352......i still thing is folk using it on the fast setting which is only used for travelling...but the salesmen encorage you to go faster faster faster....a list of 352 owner would be a good start to pressure the to give us the definitive answers...



I agree with you stumpy,lots of the problems are down to bad operators imo,other than a few bolts coming loose i've had no problems..


----------



## dogdad (Dec 4, 2006)

There is a kit out available for excessive vibrations already. Vermer " the company" , which I spoke to( Gary,,,there service manager ) said that Daiutsu did not balance some of the diesel engines correctly,, so they have a bushing kit to put on those units. It will not cost a thing if you have the vibration problem ,,at least here in the US. If you have ?'s for vermeer ,,i will be happy to call them up with your question. I have a 352 and really do not have the vibration problems. But I have a machint that has had two problems of the hydrolics moving really slow. I will be there tomorrow morning getting it fixed at the dealer.


----------



## stumpy66 (Dec 5, 2006)

mines a 2002 ex demo, with no real problems but then i am careful...there is vibration there......do vermeer have a list of engine numbers affected? 
(ah man, now i am sucked in to the vibration debate....my machine is doomed..... )


----------



## dogdad (Dec 5, 2006)

Sorry,,,the kit will be out in about a month for everyone. Vermeer will send out a bulletin to the dealers.


----------



## stumpy66 (Dec 7, 2006)

i will look forward to that.....

How often do folk get there machines serviced...drive chains, everything......just wondering.....whats an average service price...any one in the Uk have any one to recommend for servicing?


----------



## abbeystump (Dec 25, 2006)

I have a Carlton 25HP.the steel work is twice the thickness of Ray-co and Vermeer not to mention the Hydraulic hose.With the grinding action heavier the better....


----------



## stevieb (Jan 2, 2007)

I'v only had 4 problems. 1 the hydraulic filter dropped of. Ok really annoying and messy but I'v kept an eye on it since and it has not been a problem. 2 my exhaust mountings kept coming loose and still do. When Bob from the UK agents came to fix it he organized a modification. I'm still waiting for this perhaps cuz I'v been lazy waiting. 3 hydraulic pipes coming loose and starting to drip. Again just the turn of a nut and problem solved. 4 The nut sheared on the part that attaches the sweep. I had to wipe my brow on this one as I thought the worst when I had no action at the sweep but it was just a cracked through bolt. The thinking took longer then the solving. Now I carry all the standard bolts with me. I think it's all a question of just checking and keep checking all the nut's and bolts


----------



## dibbs88 (May 9, 2007)

*352 vibration problems*

at last some people that also have problems with their 352
i am now on my 2nd engine and 2nd head because of vibration problems my engine mounts have cracked three times and it is now in for repair again!!!
my machine has only done 260 hrs!!


----------



## dorshak (May 10, 2007)

*352 engine problem*

Our 352 is 2 years 8 months old. They found a hole in the #3 cylinder and they are not sure they can even rebuild it. The original estimate was $3,000 to rebuild it and $5,000 for a new engine. We have a Dihatsu diesel 34 hp engine. It had alot of power and was a good machine until this happened. We did have a problem with vibration concerning the shield around the exhaust. The new kit fixed that. I'm really bummed about this now. A dealer for dihatsu will look at the engine soon. This shouldn't have happened. We've taken good care of the machine and our shop mechanic used to be the shop foreman at the Vermeer dealer here in Milwaukee so he knows Vermeer equipment. It sure is nice to have him especially when you take it in and they try to tell you it broke down because of something and he knows that that couldn't be. Any other engine problems or where else I could search for information on this issue.


----------



## stumpy66 (May 10, 2007)

bugger me.......it all sounds sh!t...but my machine...220 hours and ok......and what a lovely beast of a machine.....there must be a reason for the breakages! some reasoned thought apprieacted..
.


----------



## dibbs88 (May 10, 2007)

my second engine has only done 80 hrs and is now showing signs of head problems this can be spotted by looking at the clutch side of the engine where the head meets the block the area gets dust stuck to it to begin with and then it fails after time it is just above the turbo oil feed. both engines have now done this which would suggest the machine is not fit for purpose!!!
don't get me wrong i love the machine it is the best grinder i have owned as far as power and size goes it is just the engine, vibration and service that lets it down!


----------



## Thor's Hammer (May 10, 2007)

dibbs88 said:


> my second engine has only done 80 hrs and is now showing signs of head problems this can be spotted by looking at the clutch side of the engine where the head meets the block the area gets dust stuck to it to begin with and then it fails after time it is just above the turbo oil feed. both engines have now done this which would suggest the machine is not fit for purpose!!!
> don't get me wrong i love the machine it is the best grinder i have owned as far as power and size goes it is just the engine, vibration and service that lets it down!




Guys,
seriously, buy one of my Miniskid / grinders combo's. better value all round, and much better grinder than a vermeer.


----------



## dogdad (May 10, 2007)

I have been happy with my 352,,,,just wondering,,,,,how aggressive do you get wioth your machine as far as grinding? What i mean is do you let the machine do the work or do you try and take to much stump . I can see when one forces it that it will really vibrate. I never try and grind to much at once.(a sweep)...just a thought.


----------



## stevieb (May 14, 2007)

What speed are you grinding the stump out. As you know there is the fast and slow speed. Mine has now done 214 hours just over a year old and all this talk to be honest makes me nervous. My old 252 went to nearly a 1000 hours with out a bolt coming loose. Its a shame cuz this 352 can do the job!


----------



## Liston (May 16, 2007)

dibbs88 said:


> at last some people that also have problems with their 352
> i am now on my 2nd engine and 2nd head because of vibration problems my engine mounts have cracked three times and it is now in for repair again!!!
> my machine has only done 260 hrs!!



Come on give us a call and look at swaping it in for a Carlton 4012 and end all the worrys and sleep better, I'll be happy to take it in part ex.:bang:


----------



## gingekeith (May 19, 2007)

Hey Dibbs88, I have a 352 and bought it from B-Trac. I have experienced the cyl head problems and have had 3 cyl head gaskets fitted until they refused to fit any more until i had the anti-vibration kit fitted, after a lot of waiting, (six Weeks) i have collected my Vermeer from B-Trac with the mod kit. I have only done 20hrs since the kit was fitted and all seems ok. I can't stop listening to the machine when i'm grinding, paranoid that i can hear something dodgy. 
Make a fuss if you want the kit fitting, 
Keith


----------



## dorshak (May 21, 2007)

*Vermeer 352*

I got good news today. A Briggs & Stratton rep said they will replace my whole dihatsu engine block for free. They're not giving me a cylinder head but that's ok. I was looking at a $5,000 repair for a new engine. Now, the whole repair will be under a $1,000. What a relief.  Also, I do want to put in a good word from my Vermeer dealer rep. He was out of town when our machine originally broke down but when he got back and heard we had problems, he offered to let us use a 352 for free. So we've had it for a week or two for free and I think that was really taking care of us. Now, because our machine has been down so long and they aren't even doing the repairs, our rep said we can pay just for the hours we put on from here on which he is figuring at $25 per hour. I think that's a pretty good deal. Our machine should be ready this week finally. Also, I heard that Vermeer watches over these tree sites to check on what people are saying about their equipment. Fantastic. They said they saw my post here.


----------



## gingekeith (May 22, 2007)

*Vermeer comments*

After reading the comments on the Vermeer 352 and after experiencing my own problems it would appear that there are a lot of disgruntled 352 owners out there. Well just to put things into perspective. While i was getting my 352 fitted with the kit, I was using the 50hp Redwood Predator fitted with Multi-tip cutters. What a huge dissapointment this was. No guts in the cut and if you are grinding in wet soil it can't spin it's own cutting wheel never mind grind stumps. 

I also used the 25hp Rayco 1625. Ok machine but underpowered, and I also used the Carlton 25hp machine, I found this a bit rough and not as refined as the Rayco. So all in all although I grumbled about the Cyl head gasket, the 352 is the best machine with regards to weight / power / and operator friendlyness I have used.

Any 352 users agree ???


----------



## Bigstumps (May 23, 2007)

Gingekeith,

You need to try the Carlton with the Kubota and Sandvik!!! Just over 100 hours and I love it. The Kubota engine is very nice!! With Kubota's reputation I don't forsee engine problems (at least I hope not!)

I sold a Rayco 1625 and don't think it was as refined as the Carlton. The Carlton drives better/faster and is an overall smoother machine.

What is a Redwood Predator???


----------



## gingekeith (May 24, 2007)

*BigStumps*

The Predator looks a decent machine, its on tracks and you get the options of 25hp 50hp or 75hp. it slims down to about 30inches and covers the ground like Carl Lewis on speed, the thing is it has a Hyrostatic drive system to the cutting head which does not provide enough grunt, very disappointing.

As for the Vermeer, I am going to run it untill I get about 1500hrs on the clock and look to change it, then I will test everything on the market again and hope something out there will be perfect.


----------



## Bigstumps (May 24, 2007)

I have seen the Hyrdostats over here cut, the Rayco RG50 and the Bandit. They also lose a lot of power, my Kubota with the Sandvik outcuts theirs.

I'm not so sold on the hydrostats


----------



## stumpy66 (Sep 13, 2007)

Getting back to the original issue. Ichecked with B trac if my 352 was eligable for the mods (whatever they were). They say yes i am, the fix kit (upgrade as they call it) from USA is £1500 supplied 'Free' but i will be charged £400+ to fit it. Can i have other peoples experiences. It seems a bit rich that a recognised rectification to a problem should cost me down time and £400 + and i have to drop it off and pick it up. 
What have been other users experience of the 'upgrade'?.


----------



## dogdad (Sep 13, 2007)

what upgrades are you talking about?


----------



## stumpy66 (Sep 14, 2007)

B trac state the there is an 'upgrade' which costs £1500 from usa which basically from what i can gather is a new chassis, the engine has to come out and B trac state it will take them 10 hours plus to do the work...vermeer only cover the cost of 4 hours.

I rang b trac on the advice of thier sales rep at a local show..they checked my chassis mnumber and told me straight that it was eligable for this 'upgrade'. my machine is 2002 ex demo.. and they offered the 'upgrade' with no shouting...makes me think that it NEEDS doing.

There must be someone out there who has had this done...all comments welcome..


----------



## dibbs88 (Sep 23, 2007)

*352 upgrade Kit*

my 352 has a upgrade kit on it now it looks like new again!
the vibration problems are supposed to have now been sorted .
i noticed it now has a cover over the problem area on the head, i pointed this out and asked was that so i could not see when the head had gone again, and i got a nervous laugh. the head is still showing signs of weeping and is going back to vermeer again!!at a cost to me as i have to drop it off again. i am careful with my machine and it is the most expensive bit of kit i have ever brought, i am an owner operator and i just want it to work properly is it too much to ask?


----------



## Plyscamp (Sep 26, 2007)

The other option is upgrade your SC252 to a 35HP Briggs 57 Ft pounds of torque versus 40 Ft. pounds of torque on a 25HP Kohler. Smooth as glass, quite and will rip through a stump at 1/2 Throttle. I just converted one of mine and I love it.


----------



## stumper63 (Sep 26, 2007)

Plyscamp,

I just put the Sandvik wheel on my 252 and loving that. 
Could you share what was involved in upgrading to the 35hp Briggs on your 252? I've got 2275 hours on my original Kohler 25 and still going strong, but one of these days it's gonna go. Rest of machine doing fine too, so maybe this would save me about 20K.

What all did you have to change out? Were there alot of mods to frame of machine? What were the costs? Did you have to increase size of jackshaft or cutter wheel shaft? 

Thanks for your time.
Stumper63


----------



## stumpy66 (Sep 26, 2007)

Dibbs, how much did you get charged for the 'upgrade'? I am being quoted £400 + seems like a lot to me....the amount of work involved indicates just how fundamental a problem it is..

Good machine though..i love it...bar the problems..


----------



## Bigstumps (Sep 26, 2007)

I would be afraid of putting that added horsepower and torque through the electric clutch - I know the Rayco's with the 35HP have had a lot of issues with the electric clutch.

My Carlton has bigger shafts and bearings than the same model with the 27HP Kohler. Allows it to handle the higher horsepower and torque.


----------



## stumper63 (Sep 27, 2007)

Bigstumps,

I was wondering about that. Maybe he fabricated some parts from the 352. I believe it uses an electric clutch and is powered either by the 35 HP Vanguard or a Daihatsu diesel. I wonder if any 352 owners have had any clutch problems. May not be too hard to adapt larger shaft and bearings from a larger machine like the 4012. Maybe easier just to buy the Kubota diesel and be done with it! Sounds intriguing though.

Plyscamp, what say you?

Stumper63


----------



## stumpy66 (Sep 27, 2007)

Like most things electric clutches can be abused. If you treat them well a well matched electric clutch should be ok. if you engage and disengage at hi revs problems will follow.


----------



## Plyscamp (Sep 28, 2007)

Stumper63 It was not much of a challenge to mount the 35HP B/S. The secondary sliding engine plate on the 252 had to be cut in half, extended and welded to match the larger bolt pattern on the new engine. Had to relocate 2 of the engine mounting bolts in the engine base. The rest was a straight bolt up.

Time will tell on the clutch. I run a 1,376 CC Lombardini Diesel on my other 252 with 65 Ft Lbs of torque and eat a clutch in about 6 mos. Roughly 300 hours. I am currently doing research to find a larger electric clutch to replace the vermeer unit. On the diesel unit I have upgraded the jack shaft from 1.25" to 1.5" in diameter and run 3 pillow block bearings. Both units run the Multi Tip Cutting wheels and teeth.

I paid $1,836.00 for the B/S including freight.


----------



## stumper63 (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks Plyscamp,

Is that 35hp the Vanguard model from B/S? Did that include everything like the air cleaner and muffler? Sounds like a great price. Any suggestions on a supplier?

If the speed of cutting really goes up, a clutch, what, about $275, seems like a cheap price to pay every 300 hrs. I've only had to change mine once, when it goes it starts locking up when it should be freewheeling, is that what yours do when they go out?

So the engine shaft size on the 35 is the same as the 25? Must be for the clutch/pulley to bolt right on. Also, are the holes that the hyd pump sliding bracket bolts to the same as the 25? That would be great news. So belts to jackshaft were still factory Vermeer?

To upgrade to a 1.5" jackshaft, where did you find the pulley and sheave for each end, since factory inside dia. is 1.25? or did you just install a bushing? Did you put the third pillow block in the center? Are you using the same /?Vermeer pillow blocks as the 1.5" for the cutter wheel shaft? I've been going through jackshafts this year (3) like crazy, about every 100 hrs, just snapping in two at the pillow block. Vermeer has been comping me for them, they think that Vermeer changed the shaft and started milling a flat spot for the set screws on the bearing, they think that is just enough to weaken them. They said they are going to stop doing that, apparently I'm not the only one with this problem. Anyway, I put on about 600 hours a year.

I suppose the wiring wasn't too difficult to adapt either.

Sorry for all the questions, but this sounds like a great upgrade to an otherwise reliable machine. I've not had a single engine or hydraulic problem (except a couple of hoses) in over 2280 hours on the 2003 machine.


----------



## Thor's Hammer (Sep 28, 2007)

Consider also the new Kohler 38hp unit. Were fitting those to our grinders, and they are awsome.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Sep 29, 2007)

I'm going to get the mod kit fitted to my machine even though I haven't had or got any problems, but i'm not happy one bit about parting with £400, Vermeer HQ if your reading this you've just lost a customer!


----------



## Plyscamp (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes the engine is the 35HP B/S Vangaurd V Twin. I purchased it from Brand New Engines on Ebay. They make this engine in a 1 1/8" Dia. and a 1 7/16" Dia. crankshaft. With the electric clutch you will need a 1 7/16" shaft. This particular engine included Muffler, Key switch, alternator Etc. Etc. Etc. . The Vermeer clutch adjustment case bolts right up to the engine just like the Kohler.

When a clutch fails on my unit it slips under power like a loose belt. 

The diesel unit is and inline twin and is about 4" wider than the V Twin Briggs. This means that the jack shaft had to be extend 4" on the clutch side of the engine to line up with the clutch. We welded an extension plate to the jack shaft bearing surface to add the third Bearing and made a new 1 1/2" shaft out of 4130 steel at the machine shop. This step is not required on the Briggs engine. 
If you continue to break the vermeer jackshafts go to a machlne shop and have them build you one thats made from 1 1/2" Dia. 4130 Steel and upgrade the bearings to 1 1/2".

For the clutch belts I use a married 2 band B width belt that I buy from Bestorq on line Part # 2/B65 $14.90 + Frght.


----------



## stumper63 (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks again plyscamp,

If I go with a 1.5" jackshaft would I still have to go down to 1.25" at each end to accomodate Vermeer's pulleys? On your diesel, did you do that, or find different pulley and sheave for each end at 1.5"? How does the 4130 steel differ from factory Vermeers?

Are you using the same pulleys, just a different belt from the engine to the jackshaft? I've never had any problems with those belts, but maybe the 35hp Briggs would eat them up? The price sounds pretty cheap too for the 2 band b width belt.

Are your 252's high hour machines like mine, still going strong frame and hydraulics-wise? Have you had to replace the large pivot bushings? That seems like quite a job, the Vermeer guy doesn't like to do it, says it could be $500-$750 in labor for the lower one. Seems hard to believe, doesn't look that hard to me. Mine are a bit sloppy, but should go awhile yet, grease them daily.

Starting to get some rain up here, should knock the dust back for the season.

Thanks,
Stumper63


----------



## Plyscamp (Oct 1, 2007)

The larger shaft & bearings only raise the shaft 1/8", so the standard Vermeer pulley's work fine.

The 4130 steel is a much stronger than the soft steel Vermeer uses in there shaft.

As for hours the diesel unit is at 2,680 Hours, the B/S has 267 Hours on it.

That lower bushing you are referring to is a PITA. I tried on 2 different occasions to replace mine with no success I tried heat, air hammers you name it and it would not budge. I finally cutt it out with a 7" cutt off wheel. Not wanting to do it again EVER, I welded in two pieces of square tubing and mounted 2 ea. 1 1/4" pillow block bearings and a longer shaft for it to pivot on. Now if there is a problem I just have pull 2 bolts to replace a bearing.


----------



## stumper63 (Oct 4, 2007)

Hi Plyscamp,

If I have a better jackshaft made up to 1.5", how do you use the same Vermeer pulleys? They are 1.25" I.D., so would have to mill the ends of the new 1.5" jackshaft down to1.25" where the pulleys install. Is that what you did?

The Vermeer jackshaft is 1.5" in the center but drops down to 1.25" before going into the pillow blocks, so keeping the shaft at 1.5" through the bearings and out at least to the pulleys sounds better, esp if using a better grade of steel.

Did you have any engine clearance issues, like when the boom is completely raised, not hitting the gas tank/oil tank cover? Seems like the 35hp is a bit taller than the 25, was just wondering if you had to take that into account when deciding where to position the engine on the plate, or if it just isn't an issue.

Sounds like you are still using the Vermeer belt from the jackshaft to the cutter wheel. Does it seem to handle the increased hp and torque from either the 35hp or your diesel okay? Not going through them too fast?

Looks like the price is not much greater for a new 35hp than a new 27hp, so might as well upgrade when time comes!

Thanks again, Stumper63


----------



## Plyscamp (Oct 6, 2007)

Both of the jack shaft pulleys have center hubs which are bored to 1.25". Go to a local bearing supply house and buy replacement center hubs that are bored to 1.5". 

There are no clearance issues with the Briggs engine, it is taller but everything clears.

So far on the Briggs the lower belt is holding, but it has only been a couple of weeks. On the Diesel I changed the lower pulleys and I run 3 ea. BX45 (5/8") Belts instead of Vermeers belt. Much cheaper and handles the load better.


----------



## stumper63 (Nov 1, 2007)

HI Plyscamp,

It's been a month or so, how's the 252 with the 35hp Briggs doing? Belts, shafts, and bearings holding up? Still cutting like a beast at half-throttle? The frame and hydraulics seem to hold up to the increased weight and hp don't they?
Anxious for the update!

Stumper63


----------



## Plyscamp (Nov 3, 2007)

All is well. machine is running great and no problems with the conversion so far. Getting ready to put one on a Kan Du for a friend of mine.

Gordy


----------



## stumper63 (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks Gordy! Good to hear, when things slow down a bit I may try the conversion.
Stumper63


----------



## howel07264 (Nov 10, 2007)

stumper63 said:


> HI Plyscamp,
> 
> It's been a month or so, how's the 252 with the 35hp Briggs doing? Belts, shafts, and bearings holding up? Still cutting like a beast at half-throttle? The frame and hydraulics seem to hold up to the increased weight and hp don't they?
> Anxious for the update!
> ...


"Cutting like a beast at half throttle" Better check your op. manual. Never heard any mfg. recommend grinding at half throttle.


----------



## Plyscamp (Nov 11, 2007)

I spent 20 years of my life writing those manuals and they will tell you everything the lawyers want you to know. It has taken the manufacturers 30 years to put enough horsepower and torque on these grinders so they are not continually struggling to get through a stump. With low horsepower and torque you better be running at full throttle or you will be forever grinding the stump.

It has only been about five years since performance was a bigger priority than the price point. I was involved with testing the Bandit 6" chipper before they brought it out in the early 90's. The test unit was equiped with a 35 H.P. Wisconsin. You could put a 6" log 100' long and it would eat it and never break a sweat. When they finally showed up in inventory they were equiped with Kohler's and you had to continually slow down the feed wheels on 6" material. The reason for the change was, they thought it would sell better at a lower price point.


----------



## stumper63 (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi Plyscamp,

What is the model # on that Vanguard 35hp you put on the 252? Was it the613477-0130? Want to make sure to order the right engine when the time comes. Also, did it come with a flywheel sensor so the auto-sweep would still work? Not critical since I don't use it w/ the 25hp Kohler anyway. Did yours come with a good muffler that exits out toward the cutting wheel, hence away from the operator?

How did the conversion go on the Kandu?

Stumper63


----------



## Plyscamp (Nov 17, 2007)

Stumper63

The 613477-0130 is the correct engine. The muffler (which was included) exits to the front (Cutting wheel end. Vermeer says thats the rear off the unit) and away from the operator. I have disconnected the AUTO SLEEP feature on all of my units so I am not sure if the sensor is there. There are a few wires on the rear of the engine we are not using.

Just completed the conversion on the Kant Do. It was a little more involved as the original engine was a Onan. The crankshaft on the Onan is 3.5" higher the Briggs. The unit went into service today I will let you know how it works out.


----------



## stumper63 (Dec 20, 2007)

*252 Engine Upgrade*

Hi Plyscamp,

Any long-term report for the 252 w/ the Vanguard 35hp? Getting close to making the switch. Can't seem to find one now for as cheap as you got yours with the muffler and all. Kohler is also now making a 38 and 40 hp Command Pro engine, same mounting specs as the Vanguard, but a little more torque. They're a fairly new model for Kohler, but if they last as long as my 25hp (2420 hrs, no problems) then should work good too. Comparable price as the Vanguard, maybe a little more.

Ever find a beefier clutch for the 252?

Could you explain again how you mounted bearings on the lower pivot shaft instead of the bushings? Mine are getting pretty sloppy, probably need to do something this winter, esp with a bigger engine.

Thanks for your input.
Stumper63


----------



## Thor's Hammer (Dec 20, 2007)

The kohler 38 is a fearsum injun indeed. here it is working on our grinder
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rVtJdeBuvLI


----------



## bombdude (Dec 9, 2008)

Hey guys, tho't I'd breathe a little life back into this thread. Recently, I discovered that I only had 2 bolts left holding my engine on the back side. 4 broken & 2 gone. The front side was still good. 

Called my dealer, & he wasn't much help. "We'll fix it for ya, for a price. you're a full 6 months outta warranty." After a couple days of trying to fix it myself, I looked up this thread. Reading about the upgrade kit, I called Vermeer direct & confirmed the info that I'd read here. Got the Technical Service Bulletin # and verified that my machine fell into the group needing the upgrade.

Took machine and info to the dealer, & he got that deer in headlights look. He had sold me the machine while the upgrade/recall was in effect and hadn't bothered to apply it to my machine. 

Long story short, they fixed it & honored the recall. Didn't cost me a thing. (well, besides the $70 in drill bits & 2 broken ez-outs when I tried to fix it) However, Had I not read this thread a while back, I would've been stuck with a repair bill.

Soooo, after all that I just wanna say thanks to the great guys on this site for sharing what turned out to be very valuable info. Y'all saved me a bunch of money.


----------

